# Time Out?



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, I have a male melanochromis auratus and he is the biggest bully. No matter how much I change the tank around there he is forcing all the other fish to the corners of the tanks. Its not like he has a certain "rock" he's garding or anything...Its like a section of the tank...like the middle waters. My mom insists on taking him back but I figure that if i get rid of him...another male will just take his place. I finally netted him and he is in one of those mesh net breeders nets. So he is kind of a Time Out. I dont know what to do with him....Any suggestions?



Oh yeh...2nd issue. My 20 Gal tank has 6 Hatchets and the tank is on a nite stand so when I look at it Im looking down at it. And well since hatchets liek the top its like I have no fish in the tank. ANy suggestion on what I could put in it? And no no kribs or anything


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Get rid of the auratus immediatly, there's no way he's going to calm down. I've had the same problem as you in the past. I bought a female for the male and they bred. I've kept the young and they are all fine. My advise is to get about 10 young ones, they'll be less aggressive than one big male who has no friends.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

10?? Thats a lot of them little guys b.c i already have a full tank...well i consider it full.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well , 10 if you want to keep auratus.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

This is what I have in my tank...Lol i did inventory

albino red zebra = 3 inch
red zebra = 3 inch
Orange blotch cichlid = 3 inch
2 O.B ^^ Fry = 1 inch
jewel cichlid = 3 inch
pink convict = 2 inch
convict = 2 inch
2 giraffe cichlid = 6 inch, 5 inch
2 male auratus = 3 inch ( bully) and baby i got who tuend out to be male (2inch)
2 Unidentified = 2 inch
3 fry = .5 inch
bumbleebee cichlid?? = 3 inch

Is that tank stocked fine for an 85 gal tank....or could i add more?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I have 20 auratus 10 4 inch zebras, and a johanni in a 20g tank. It's up to you as long as the fish don't fight over territory and the filter can cope with their waste.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

WHOA, thats alot cichlid man! I understand its for aggression levels, but thats still alot!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

yeh man WHOA!!!! I bet that looks so cool!!!!! I wish i could keep up with a tank like that. Do u have a pic?!!?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, bare with me for a couple of days.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

what is the common name for melanochromis auratus ?? Im not sure what kinda fish this is..

edited to add- 

never mind, I looked him up - very nice fish - I read he is the most agressive mnuba there is.. fiesty little guy huh??


----------



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a female and it has the SAME temprement but all of the ones I have were very small when I got them so they just avoid her at any cost LOL


----------

